# When is a DRO setup appropriate??



## Loganguy (May 3, 2014)

I have been reading a lot of posts about installing digital readouts on mills and lathes.  My question is; When is it appropriate to retrofit a lathe with a DRO package, and more to the point, when is it NOT appropriate?  

I have an old Logan lathe (circa 1946) and was wondering if it would just be a waste of money to invest in a DRO for it.  Currently, I have been using dial indicators in various configurations to measure my carriage and crossfeed travel as needed for my projects.  

I looked at a DRO featured in another message and it had a price of $599.  I could manage that price.  I'm just not sure whether it would be a waste of money to retrofit an old lathe.  I am a newbie hobby machinist, so would like to solicit the opinion of some real machinists.


----------



## Ray C (May 3, 2014)

I live and die by DRO on my mills, surface grinder and cutter/grinder but, never had a need for one on a lathe.  After years of not having one, I purchased an iGaging type from davidh on this list.  I didn't really need it but wanted to see if it helped and I also wanted to support a fellow member.  The X-axis (crossfeed) was never installed -just don't see a reason for it.  I use the Z axis all the time to determine basic landmarks along a workpiece (e.g. knowing where to cut the  recess for a thread stop etc).  It speeds-up Z-axis landmarking and is a little faster than using Dykem ink and calipers.


Your question has come-up before -and no particular response has "rocked my world".  Oddly enough, my next lathe (whenever I get around to that) will have a DRO.

FWIW, if you have a variable speed lathe, there are some DROs that can be wired into the speed control to accomplish constant surface speed.  I do it manually with the VFD knob.

Ray


----------



## JimDawson (May 3, 2014)

I guess I would not put a DRO on a lathe just before it went to the scrap yard, other than that I would say just about any time is good.  One day I will put one on my lathe.  Do I need it, no.  But I don't have one on it so therefore it needs one.

If you have the budget and you want it, then go for it.  You have a hobby shop, you don't have to justify the cost of improvements.  Sometimes the added cool factor makes it worthwhile.


----------



## randyjaco (May 3, 2014)

Unless you are planing not to use that Logan any more, I'd go for it. You will find that a lot of that slop in the old lathe will disappear with the DRO 8^)
DRO's are the greatest invention to happen to machine tools. It makes life soooo much easier.

Randy


----------



## chuckorlando (May 3, 2014)

I also have the igaging on my bridgeport. They were cheap enough to be worth a try. They seem pretty dang on point best I can tell. At school we have some high dollar ones. I would love one but I have alot to buy ahead of that. And for just over 100 shipped I had 3 axis.

Is it worth it, that just depends on who you are. Plenty of guys count ticks and have no wanting not to.

I dont think there is any denying that a dro is faster. You need to move .323 you just crank to .310 and slow up. No .010,.020,.030 on a dial


----------



## stevecmo (May 3, 2014)

Dick Mason just posted his very well documented iGaging installation on his Logan lathe a week or so ago.  You may want to check that thread out.  For the money you can't beat them.

Steve


----------



## chuckorlando (May 3, 2014)

Mine came from Davidh as well. Good price and fast shipping even with a bunch of snow on the ground where he's at


----------



## xalky (May 3, 2014)

Loganguy said:


> My question is; When is it appropriate to retrofit a lathe with a DRO package, and more to the point, when is it NOT appropriate?


The approprite time to install a DRO is *NOW!* :thumbsup: If you feel that you don't want to spend the $$ on a DRO, the Igaging DROs work fine for all but the fussiest of work IMO. 

Marcel


----------



## Hawkeye (May 3, 2014)

Loganguy, I think you are seeing the pattern here. DROs are worth having. I have the iGaging ones on two lathes and two mills. (The other mill is CNC.) Even these simple DROs are a big help. If you can swing a more sophisticated one, go for it.


----------



## mhguy (May 4, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> Dick Mason just posted his very well documented iGaging installation on his Logan lathe a week or so ago.  You may want to check that thread out.  For the money you can't beat them.
> 
> Steve



Steve,

Thank you for the kind words, the DRO's are working great, and are a wonderful, low cost, upgrade.

I don't think anyone can find the thread searching for "Dick Mason", as my screen name is mhguy.

The article you reference is under the SHELDON, LOGAN & ROCKWELL MACHINES forum, under the thread: 

Upgrades to my Logan 957

Dick


----------



## rdhem2 (May 4, 2014)

I do not have one on my Logan 820 yet but did put one on my Bridgeport.  WOW!  Speed.  Accuracy.  Greatly improved.  Mistakes greatly reduced.  By a huge factor.

Mine also has a huge library of built in functions I have yet to learn to use for easy layouts, bolt hole patterns centering functions etcetera.  

If you have not ordered yours yet, what are you waiting for?


----------



## lens42 (May 4, 2014)

Yes, another vote for DROs on any machine you use. And if you want REALLY trick out your iGaging scales for the cost of a cheap Android tablet plus about $30, do this:

http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html?m=1


----------



## claudiorfernandes (May 4, 2014)

The question is about a DRO in a lathe, but in my case, I bought and installed a DRO on my mill, and can say for sure that the DRO multiplied at least by three or four times the use of my mill, a "generic" chinese with some backlash in the table leading threads and with some smal error in the thread scales.
And, as I bought a good quality DRO system (not the cheap individual indicators), have A LOT of fantastic resources like finding centers, spacing holes, etc.
I will for sure install a DRO on my lathe as soon as possible.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2014)

I do not have a DRO on either of my machines at this time, but I have used a mill with a DRO, and I loved it. It is the next big ticket item that I have planned for my shop. I have never had a DRO on a lathe, but never found the need for one either. I got too used to working without it. Granted, I can see where it would make life easier, but I think I will benefit from a DRO on the mill much more than on the lathe.

If you are ready to purchase a DRO and install it on your lathe, go for it. I don't think you'll be sorry.


----------



## astjp2 (May 4, 2014)

When I get my lathe back together, I am going to invest in the best DRO I can afford.  Even if your machine is loose, if you measure the same point each time, you will get the same measurement.  As long as your installation is correct, you can compensate for backlash and other factors, then you can get the repeatability that you need.  I have a Taiwanese mill that I am also going to rebuild and scrape in, it will get a 4 axis dro because I want axis summing on the Z.  This feature is awesome and if I convert it to CNC, the scales can be use as inputs to the controller.  Having the digital readout takes out the mental math you need to do.  Tim


----------



## davidh (May 4, 2014)

I gotta add, I still have a handful of iGaging orig. ones left.  same low prices since January.  I've pretty much supplied everyone that want or needs one on this forum.. "flooded the market" so to speak.  when this inventory is gone, I will probably just back away and enjoy my machines. . . . so if anyone is looking, contact me.  my email address is everywhere, and 95% of the snow has finally disappeared   
thanks to everyone that has purchased from me.  

what next ?

the group tap / drill buy was very successful and should be shipping on Tuesday.  

I have a few of those left also.  

davidh ( the ol' tooldoc)

oh, I almost forgot,   the specs for the igaging and Absolute dro's are on this facebook page.  no need to join facebook to see it. . .

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Birch-Industrial-Tool-Serv-Inc/1406807829568869


----------



## Loganguy (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Guys, for all the responses and info.  My main project involved some internal threading and an internal stepped bore, it seems that the DRO will be a great help.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 7, 2014)

Also worth adding to the tailstock feed.


----------

